# Fake calls from the irs



## SteveK (Mar 15, 2014)

*Has anybody ever had a phone call from someone claiming they worked for the IRS. The guy was recorded and he sounded like one of those Tech Services people from India that insist that their name is Richard Smith.*


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Yes, my mom had a phone message from someone claiming to be from the IRS. He sounded very aggressive and insisted she call his number back. When her tax accountant looked into it, it was as we thought. A scam. The real IRS sends written notices.
Check this out.
IRS Reiterates Warning of Pervasive Telephone Scam


----------



## SteveK (Mar 15, 2014)

Coffee Amore said:


> Yes, my mom had a phone message from someone claiming to be from the IRS. He sounded very aggressive and insisted she call his number back. When her tax accountant looked into it, it was as we thought. A scam. The real IRS sends written notices.
> Check this out.
> IRS Reiterates Warning of Pervasive Telephone Scam


Probably the same one I got.

Problem was I answered my Cell phone in my car. So the message was like YOU NEED TO CALL *NOOOWWWW!!*. *This is the only message you will get!!*

Well to Freaging bad I am driving.

I was thinking for a nano-second that I forgot to pay my Quarterly Estimated Bill!!


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Trust me, if you forget to pay something like your quarterly estimated tax - or, say, the weekly 941 deposit  - the IRS will send you a letter. It will tell you what you did wrong, the amount you owe, the amount of the any penalties/interest, and the date by which they require you to respond. As long as you either call the number on the letter or mail the payment, it's all good. They really don't start chasing you down unless it becomes clear that you're willfully ignoring their attempts to contact you through official means.


----------



## SoxFan (Jun 9, 2012)

Rowan said:


> Trust me, if you forget to pay something like your quarterly estimated tax - or, say, the weekly 941 deposit  - the IRS will send you a letter. It will tell you what you did wrong, the amount you owe, the amount of the any penalties/interest, and the date by which they require you to respond. As long as you either call the number on the letter or mail the payment, it's all good. They really don't start chasing you down unless it becomes clear that you're willfully ignoring their attempts to contact you through official means.


:iagree: I received the same call a week or so ago. Not likely the IRS is going to call and "ask" you to call them back. There is usually a more pointed and direct response they are looking for.


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

Coffee Amore said:


> Yes, my mom had a phone message from someone claiming to be from the IRS. He sounded very aggressive and insisted she call his number back. When her tax accountant looked into it, it was as we thought. A scam. The real IRS sends written notices.
> Check this out.
> IRS Reiterates Warning of Pervasive Telephone Scam


I've had a clumsy e-mail that claimed to be from the IRS. I've heard of phone calls as well.

There are a million scams out there.


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

Steven you have bigger things to worry about that the IRS

Yes it's a scam don't pay any mind to it.

55


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

SteveK

Your inbox is full.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I told them I would hunt them down and eat their family.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

sidney2718 said:


> I've had a clumsy e-mail that claimed to be from the IRS. I've heard of phone calls as well.
> 
> There are a million scams out there.


*From a retired G-Man with that agency, you will only receive phone calls from those dear folks if you already have an account problem in progress, i. e. something in collection status, et. al., and it usually will not be coming from an 800 number! They can do email at this same stage as well, more especially if an agent has been assigned your case!

They have a pretty sophisticated letter system that will usually emanate from your regional service center.

But if you ever do get a call from someone impersonating an IRS employee, take as much info from them that you are able to collect including phone numbers, names, et. al. then call 1-800-829-1040.

They'll be most happy to look in to it for you!*


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

What I like doing, on the phone, is playing along with them but say I can't call them back...they stay on the line talking...play along with it ask questions but give no proper info away...keep them on the line for 15-20 mins - really waste their time then tell them to F.O!

I do the same with people trying to sell me new windows/insurance etc. I make out that I'm really interested etc but don't quite understand....keep them on the line for a good 30 mins then say...'Oh....you're selling insurance? Ahhhh...no I'm fine thank-you. Bye'

Or if I'm feeling really adventurous I turn the phone call round and try to sell them a fantastic new eg mobile phone cover that has built in solar panels that recharge the phone.....

Hahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## MachoMcCoy (Oct 20, 2014)

I've been messing with them for a week. As we speak, I'm filling their voice mail up with bollywood love songs.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

askari said:


> What I like doing, on the phone, is playing along with them but say I can't call them back...they stay on the line talking...play along with it ask questions but give no proper info away...keep them on the line for 15-20 mins - really waste their time then tell them to F.O!
> 
> I do the same with people trying to sell me new windows/insurance etc. I make out that I'm really interested etc but don't quite understand....keep them on the line for a good 30 mins then say...'Oh....you're selling insurance? Ahhhh...no I'm fine thank-you. Bye'
> 
> ...


*My deceased brother, who had a rather warped sense of humor anyway, would have those unwanted telemarketers call in, trying to sell him something. But his counterploy was always to hear them fully out, then he would either announce that he was ittinerant and had no funds to his name, or he would tell them that if they would buy some item from him, such as his car, or his house, or even his magical farting dog, that he, in turn, would happily buy whatever it was that they were trying to pawn off on him!

Needless to say, the vast majority of those telemarketers immediately hung up on him, and always seemed to lose his phone number, as they never ever called back again!*


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

arbitrator said:


> *But his counterploy was always to hear them fully out, then he would either announce that he was ittinerant and had no funds to his name, or he would tell them that if they would buy some item from him, such as his car, or his house, or even his magical farting dog, that he, in turn, would happily buy whatever it was that they were trying to pawn off on him!*


:rofl:

arb, your brother (God rest his soul) had my EXACT sense of humor!!! Whenever the telemarketers get me on the phone, I just keep saying "WHAT?!" "WHAT?!" "I can't HEAR you!!" like an old lady. "Can you REPEAT that?!" "WHAT?!" "I don't UNDERSTAND what you're talking about!!"

Usually, they hang up on me. 

P.S. I just realized how amazingly LOW my standards are for cheap entertainment! :rofl:


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

There's a similar scam going around where the person informs you that there's an outstanding warrant for your arrest and if you don't pay your fines immediately, you're going to be picked up 

Nobody gets a courtesy call before they're arrested. The whole idea is absurd.

But these people research you first and know every damn thing about you, so it sounds very convincing.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

ocotillo said:


> There's a similar scam going around where the person informs you that there's an outstanding warrant for your arrest and if you don't pay your fines immediately, you're going to be picked up
> 
> *Nobody gets a courtesy call before they're arrested. *The whole idea is absurd.


:iagree:

"Hello? This is your friendly local police department informing you that we would like to ARREST you tomorrow at 2pm. Wait, what? That's not convenient for you? Ok, how about Thursday at 3pm?!"

ocotillo... you made me laugh! Your observations about the absurdity of it all are spot-on...


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

SteveK said:


> *Has anybody ever had a phone call from someone claiming they worked for the IRS. The guy was recorded and he sounded like one of those Tech Services people from India that insist that their name is Richard Smith.*


I haven't received one, but the real IRS isn't going to call you out of the blue. If they want to talk to you, you'll get snail mail from them or a personal visit from an agent who will be carrying for-real ID.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

unbelievable said:


> I haven't received one, but the real IRS isn't going to call you out of the blue. If they want to talk to you, you'll get snail mail from them or a personal visit from an agent who will be carrying for-real ID.


*But only from a CID agent if it is a potential criminal matter! Any other visits would be by a RA or RO, predicated by a series of "snail-mailed "computer generated notices and/or written correspondence from either a local or regional office!*


----------



## Pooh Bear (Dec 28, 2014)

No. The IRS is so incompentant I can't imagine making them calls for anything. I would suggest calling the IRS to verify but no one knows what they are doing over there so I would just let it go. If they want to communicate with you they will do it by mail.


----------



## MachoMcCoy (Oct 20, 2014)

I was reading about Nigerian fraud rings once. It mentioned how they would send these emails out with typos and bad English and people wondered how their targets could be so stupid as to fall for these obviously fraudulent offers. It went on to explain that they are TARGETING stupid people. If you're smart, they WANT you to delete the message and ignore them. But if you are stupid enough to believe this garbage, you're their boy. And the bad emails were their way of weeding out the smart people.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

Historically, the Treasury department didn't hire Nigerians to be
IRS agents. However, with the guy we have in the White House
now, they not even have to be legal American citizens.


----------

